# How to post in an online forum



## acerbity (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting

B)


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 15, 2008)

:huh:


----------



## darkspeed (Jun 15, 2008)

That pretty much says it all.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2008)

Hmm, I've seen this before somewhere...


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Hmm, I've seen this before somewhere...


I think i posted it here somewhere already. Funny nonetheless.


----------



## Mantis101 (Apr 3, 2017)

How do I place a wanted add


----------

